# Longines Gemini Ii - Lcd And Led



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all

There is an interesting watch on french ebay, a Longines Gemini II which has both an LCD and an LED display.................why on earth would this be necessary. The only reason I can think of is perhaps the LCD is not backlit, therefore the LED is used at night ?. There must be a valid reason for them to make this type of watch but I cannot think of another reason why, apart from possibly dual time.

It ends in an hour so it will be long gone by the time most of you guys get to see it, the item number is 230241230290

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Gone for 63 quid.

Like the watch but unless thats protective film over the display areas it looked a bit tatty to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Alas it wasn't protective film, but you summed it up perfectly with the word tatty.

I was intrigued by it, and have since googled longines gemini 2. It appears my guess was correct, they were short lived 1974-1976 and were used because they hadn't yet perfected backlighting.

There is an article on http://watchismo.blogspot.com/2007/06/vint...up-for-few.html

I don't think they sell watches, but if they do then moderators please delete the above link.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Really like that 1975 Heuer Chronosplit Lee, never seen one of those before. Great shaped case annd a good looker all round but I bet they would very be expensive should a decent one ever surface. Cheers Stu.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Really like that 1975 Heuer Chronosplit Lee, never seen one of those before. Great shaped case annd a good looker all round but I bet they would very be expensive should a decent one ever surface. Cheers Stu.


Very...Lovely watch..

Been on my list for years now.....


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Really like that 1975 Heuer Chronosplit Lee, never seen one of those before. Great shaped case annd a good looker all round but I bet they would very be expensive should a decent one ever surface. Cheers Stu.
> ...


I was given this one on the proviso that I paid for it if I managed to get it fixed.










As the sharp eyed amongst you will notice it was a military issue example as well, extremely rare, in fact I've never seen another.

Unfortunately, try as I might, I couldn't find anyone to help me patch it up so I gave it back to its rightful owner. A real shame as I love the case shape and bracelet and I even had a NOS crystal for it







.

Essentially they are very fragile watches as the chips aren't encased in resin or protected in any way, shape or form. I could never understand why any military force in their right mind would ever issue them









Here's the problem excuse the crap, out of focus macro photography.

How it should look, this is from the top module which worked sporadically










And how the bottom module looked, oh dear!










As you'll see the connections to the board have been flattened, broken and cross over each other. There's also some random detritus on the board too, Ive no idea what that was or where it came from







. So it was deemed beyond repair, well definitely for ham fisted old me anyway.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Love the Heuer example







shame about your example Gary, the second board looks like something I made during electonics at secondary school


----------

